# New Aire La Mairna/Guardamar



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Just come across this new Aire on the industrial estate between La Marina and Guardamar the area is Las Dunas but on google earth and maps its listed as Urbanizacion las Pesqueras.(the road works are all finished not as shown on Google)
Looks a bit expensive to me but could be a good stopover if you are travelling around this area.
1 7 days 10€
8 30days 9€
Month 200€
Elactric 2€
shower 1€
The facilities dont look like they are all up and running but not far off
It is situated off the N332 up from Lidl behind Iceland 
gps 38.119933 -0.662102
A couple of Germans where on there this morning.
WILL attach the other pic when I reduce its size on another post its is to big for this one
Have a safe journey Brian K


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*pls take a couple of pics*

thanks pls take a couple of pics and forward to vic books for next edition cw sat nav cords cheers


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Could you also add it to the camp site data base if it's not already there please? Alan.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*La Marina Aire*

Here is the other pic also been asked to send pics to VIC books and the campsite data base.Will get some better pics and send them .
Brian K


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Well i have said on here that there will be many more private aires in Spain in the next 12 months as Ruben from the aire at denia has been helping others out with info on how to get over the red tape. I will check this out next week as i live a stones throw away.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Another new Aire.*

I was given a glossy handout with this information today.

Camping Park Los Limbos at Albir just north of Benidorm.

N38.562187 W00.085905

It is new Aire, just opened. The web site does not work yet and they don't seem to have a telephone installed yet either.

I have verified the location using their map and Google Earth. The co-ordinates they gave didn't work, put the location miles away from where it is shown.

I think I have put it in the data base, although the map function would not work for me.

Alan.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Another new Aire.*



erneboy said:


> I think I have put it in the data base, although the map function would not work for me.
> 
> Alan.


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=6020

I think this is correct Alan, let me know if it isn't.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

Have seen this aire, it's proving to be popular, as it is in a handy location off the N332 and is on the industrial estate where there are several supermarkets.

My only concern would be the security there, as a few motorhomes have been broken into near to lidl and iceland, before the aire was built, when the owners have left the van unoccupied and have gone shopping. 

I don't know if there is any security at night.

It is easy to find, go off at the new roundabout by a huge Merca China, and Mercadona, very easy access to the aire.

Cavaqueen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Ken, it looks right to me and your Google Streetview is the same as the one on the leaflet. Sorry about the lack of info. there wasn't much on the leaflet.

Thanks for the confirmation Cavaqueen, Alan.


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

http://www.womo-oase.com/


----------

